# Freelancing help?



## Juno87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello all! 

I have been offered a barista position for a co-working space and they have asked if I would like to do this on a freelance position. I currently hold a residence permit and a tax number, but what else do I need in order to work as a free lancer? I am aware that you must declare your own tax etc, how exactly does it all work?

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Danke und schönen tag!


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Any reason why they want you to be a freelancer? Sounds more like a different way to say cash in hand.
If that's your only job, then it's not even legal to do it as a freelancer. (The word for that is Scheinselbstständigkeit, unfortunately Wikipedia only has it in German)


----------



## Juno87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey MrTweek

The reason they want me to do this so they avoid paying less tax I believe. I also said I wasn't sure how long I would be staying in Germany, that I may move back to Australia soon and not want to commit to a long contract. And yes this would be my only job, is there another way you would suggest going about this?

Thanks again


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, there won't be less taxes to pay unless they do it cash in hand. To me, this sounds a lot like they are trying to make you work illegally.
Like everywhere in the world, a contract doesn't have to be long or permanent. They can just give you a casual contract, meaning you simply get paid for the hours that you worked.

Sorry that I can't help you with your initial question, I don't know anything about that.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Still, being able to call yourself a "freelance barista" has a certain je ne sais quoi.


----------



## Juno87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes I am a bit confused with it all. Basically they said the can offer me an open contract, like you said, just paying me the hours I worked. They don't want anything to be illegal nor do I, they said it would be somewhat easier for me to do it as a free lance basis. I think I will need to visit the Finanzamt and get some more help there.

However, thankyou for the help anyway! 

Mr tweak I hope your enjoying beautiful Melbourne!!


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't see how freelancing could make anything easier for you.
Working on a contract works exactly as it does in Australia: The employer pays all your taxes and whatever ends up on your bank account is yours. No need to take care about anything at all.


----------

